# OLAP Query continously running



## davidben13 (Aug 13, 2014)

Howdy, I built a little powerpivot dashboard yesterday and all went well.

I re-opened it today and it's continously running the "OLAP query" over and over and over again.

Any idea what's going on?

-David


----------



## scottsen (Aug 13, 2014)

2010 or 2013?   Can you hit Esc enough times to make it stop?

I would close down, and make sure you don't have any stray excel processes running (use task manager to kill them).


----------



## davidben13 (Aug 13, 2014)

scottsen said:


> 2010 or 2013?   Can you hit Esc enough times to make it stop?
> 
> I would close down, and make sure you don't have any stray excel processes running (use task manager to kill them).



2010, and i can hit esc and it stops. But when i click in the pivot table it just starts alll over again. Closed down, and computer restarted. I even rebuilt it from scratch...and it's still doing it.

 bummer...This is a real PITA


----------



## scottsen (Aug 13, 2014)

Wow, that is crazy that you could reboot, rebuild and still see it.  Seems to maybe suggest a bad install of power pivot?  Maybe try a re-install?

I have not seen that in 2010 (I've seen vaguely similar in 2013, but not 2010).


----------



## davidben13 (Aug 13, 2014)

scottsen said:


> Wow, that is crazy that you could reboot, rebuild and still see it.  Seems to maybe suggest a bad install of power pivot?  Maybe try a re-install?
> 
> I have not seen that in 2010 (I've seen vaguely similar in 2013, but not 2010).




It's weird, but i just realized it always says "Running OLAP Query" 10 times

i click somewhere else...it refreshes 10 times, then stops until i click in the table again.

What gives Microsoft??


----------



## davidben13 (Aug 13, 2014)

scottsen said:


> 2010 or 2013?   Can you hit Esc enough times to make it stop?
> 
> I would close down, and make sure you don't have any stray excel processes running (use task manager to kill them).



Completely Removed and re-installed powerpivot...still the exact same issue


----------



## scottsen (Aug 13, 2014)

Sharable?  (dropbox, one drive, google drive, whatever) ?


----------

